# Divorce



## Woreoutindetroit (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone going thru divorce now here !?


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Woreoutindetroit said:


> Anyone going thru divorce now here !?


Divorced 7 years ago. Contemplating on divorcing second husband. Divorce is a complicated subject. What’s your question?


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Night Owl1 said:


> Divorced 7 years ago. Contemplating on divorcing second husband. Divorce is a complicated subject. What’s your question?


WOW I am sorry


----------

